# "This is Japan!"



## sami (Jun 7, 2009)

Not my video (buncha snapshots) but it REALLY impressed me:

This is Japan! on Vimeo


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 7, 2009)

That was amazing


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2009)

I  LCD Soundsystem's "All My Friends" for background music


----------



## march (Jun 8, 2009)

I lived in Tokyo for a year back in 2000, miss it even more after seeing that video


----------



## synrgy (Jun 30, 2009)

I wanna GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..... *whine*

I started learning the language earlier this year. Hopefully I'll feel ready in 2-3 years.


----------



## loktide (Jun 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------

